# couple of pics



## LtlBtl (Jul 4, 2011)

before last summer(2010), I had about 15 minis and 20 assorted local bottles. Now, 7000(8000?10000?) minis later, 100s of others.
 hard to display - i am trying to edit. really.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 4, 2011)

About 150 of my favorite ceramic figural minis


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 4, 2011)

Some of my Pittsburgh sodas and beers. 75% I've dug in past 8 months.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 4, 2011)

A shot of the chaos of bottle nook. I accumulate faster than I can thin herd.  The seven qt milks i bought yesterday didn't help. especially when I don't collect milks.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 4, 2011)

forgot pic inprevoius


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  LtlBtl
> 
> Some of myÂ Pittsburgh sodas and beers. 75% I've dug in past 8 months.


 
 Hey LtlBtl,

 Please do show and tell us more about these guys. Who's that blue guy fourth from the right, bottom row?

 Apparently, Pittsburgh's not dug to death...


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't collect milks either, you can tell by the 25 or so I have[8D]...Nice group of bottles, love your locals...[]


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Golden Wedding stuff. Box is for Bottled in Bond 1911 date.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

western PA/Pittsburgh labeled whiskeys. except the Guardian


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

embossed Pittsburgh/Allegheny Whiskies

 in response to surfaceone, it is a  T. Murray Pittsburgh soda


----------



## LC (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the show . What a luxury to have all that room for displaying ones collectables . Would love to be able to get all my plunder out for show like that  . For me a typical misfortune of living in a small house ........


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

There is never enough space. I collect the way gases behave- I expand to fill whatever space is able to be occupied. the "bookshelves" are 6ft long "L" 10 ft high. There are 10  shelves. I had a bunch of fish tanks laying around so instead of selling them for a couple bucks each, i figured they made better displays. And bottles have proven much easier to take care than the fish i used to keep. They have definiitely multiplied faster than anything aquatic i ever bred.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

> in response to surfaceone, it is aÂ  T.Â Murray Pittsburgh soda


 
 Hey LtlBtl,

 Thanks. Is there a glass house mark? Do you have a feel for what percentage of your Pittsburgh bottles were made locally?


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Big M on base.

 % local glass house  >90%

 The guy I dig with has been doing it for 25 years+ so I get clued in on history, what is "good" and why. it is always just a question of retention on my part. Haven't been digging much in past few months. trying to sort, sell, and deal with the nearly 4,000 minis since april.
 I REALLY can't believe my wife hasn't left me...


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Hostetter's
 middle is a mcCully.
 I pretty much just dig in my greater neighborhood. i live <a mile from Eberhardt & Ober, Heinz. Allegheny City area. I could spend years not venturing out of the old boundries. Since I am the only one of the people I dig w/ who lives in Allegheny, most of the digs i am included on. With other interests, responsibilities, it isn't as much as it could be. 
 But only a year into bottle collecting, I have waaayyyy more than enough to any rational person.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

> Big M on base.


 
 Hey LtlBtl,

 Is it a "Big M" like this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotta hunch it's a big "W," a la _It's a Mad Mad World_





 "W......................most likely either Wormser Glass Company (1875-c.1927) or Thos. Wightman & Company (c.1874-1895+), both of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania." From.

 Though both firms used other marks, as well...


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope,it's an M. For McCully+Co.. embossed at base in back.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

Are you talking about an embossment on the heel?

 I'm familiar with these McCully marks:

 "McC....................William McCully and Company, Pittsburgh, PA (1841-c.1909)
 McC & CO...............William McCully and Company, Pittsburgh, PA (1841-c.1909)

 W.McC.& CO..........William McCully and Company, Pittsburgh, PA (1841-c.1909)
 WM.McC.& CO.........Same as above."

 And would like to see yours. Could'ya take a photo when you have a chance?


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

no need. at base is W.McC&Co. The "M" is for Murray. It is on another T.Murray soda made by DOC(unningham) and a Hutch(AGWL)(?)-hard to read weak strike on hutch. All have the same big M. 
 Thanks for helping me learn and pay attention. to details.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Surfaceone,

 The soda is embossed at heel. The Hostetter's is like your pic. Thanks again.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

> Big M on base.


 


> Nope,it's an M. For McCully+Co.. embossed at base in back.


 


> no need. at base is W.McC&Co. The "M" is for Murray. It is on another T.Murray soda made by DOC(unningham) and a Hutch(AGWL)(?)-hard to read weak strike on hutch. All have the same big M.
> Thanks for helping me learn and pay attention. to details.


 
 Hey LilBtl,

 Now I'm thoroughly confused. Did several other bottles just enter the discussion, but remain in the wings?

 I'd be up to see this parade of "M,"s, be it for MoCully, Murray, or Modzelewski 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but I'd like more show & tell. I'd like to know who to root for. I'm a fan of Pittsburgh Glass. Those Chambers Brothers, man, they could whip up some glass, and that "DOC" Cunningham too.

 But i blather, unconfuse me please.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, me two. nd sorry to rest of world who are having to follow.
 original bottle in question-  t. murray pittsburgh  W.McC&Co. at heel. Big M on base. I have two other T. Murray bottles. Both are from different glass houses than 1st bottle. All have a M on base. I wrongly attributed the M to McCully. It seems to be for Murray.
 I had just posted pic of Hostetter's. 1 is a McCully. Base is like base in your pic. I connected the two. And interrupted the fascinating T. Murray McCully thread.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey LtlBtl,

 I guess what I'm trying to say is, "please show us some individual portraits of these Murray's and whatever other "Big M's" that are loitering in your bottle room." I like Big M's, even when there "W"s.


----------

